# More on Probiotics & Raw Feeding



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

As far as probiotics and salmonella, E. coli, etc goes, here's another really good reason to give them if you're feeding raw:

*Reduction of Escherichia coli O157 and Salmonella in feces and on hides of feedlot cattle using various doses of a direct-fed microbial*

J Food Prot. October 2007;70(10):2386-91.
T P Stephens1, G H Loneragan, E Karunasena, M M Brashears
1 Department of Animal and Food Sciences, Texas Tech University, Lubbock, Texas 79409, USA.

*Abstract*

In this study, the effectiveness of direct-fed microbials at reducing Escherichia coli O157 and Salmonella in beef cattle was evaluated. Steers (n=240) received one of the following four treatment concentrations: control = lactose carrier only; low = 1 X 10(7) CFU per steer daily Lactobacillus acidophilus NP51; medium = 5 x 10(8) CFU per steer daily L. acidophilus NP51; and high = 1 x 10(9) CFU per steer daily L. acidophilus NP51. Low, medium, and high diets also included 1 x 10(9) CFU per steer Propionibacterium freudenreichii NP24. Feces were collected from each animal at allocation of treatment and found to have no variation (P = 0.54) between cohorts concerning E. coli O157 recovery. Feces and hide swabs were collected at harvest and analyzed for the presence of E. coli O157 by immunomagnetic separation and Salmonella by PCR. No significant dosing effects were detected for E. coli O157 recovery from feces at the medium dose or from hides at the medium and high doses. *E. coli O157 was 74% (P < 0.01) and 69% (P < 0.01) less likely to be recovered in feces from animals receiving the high and low diets, respectively, compared with controls. Compared with controls, E. coli O157 was 74% (P = 0.05) less likely to be isolated on hides of cattle receiving the low dose. No significant dosing effects were detected for Salmonella recovery from feces at the medium and low doses or from hides at any doses. Compared with controls, Salmonella was 48% (P = 0.09) less likely to be shed in feces of cattle receiving the high dose.* No obvious dose-response of L. acidophilus NP51 on recovery of E. coli O157 or Salmonella was detected in our study.

*A Randomized Clinical Trial Using Probiotics to Prevent Salmonella Fecal Shedding in Hospitalized Horses*

J Equine Vet Sci. June 2004;24(6):242-247. 25 Refs
M. P Ward.1, C. A. Alinori., L. L. Couetil, L. T Glickman, C. C. Wu
1 * Department of Veterinary Pathobiology, School of Veterinary Medicine, Purdue University, West Lafayette, IN 47907-2027 USA

*Abstract*

A randomized, double-blinded, clinical trial was conducted to estimate the incidence of Salmonella fecal shedding in hospitalized horses administered a probiotic versus a placebo. One hundred and thirty horses admitted with non-gastrointestinal disease to a veterinary teaching hospital were orally administered either the probiotic or placebo on 4 occasions. Fecal samples were collected daily and cultured for Salmonella. Patient data was collected on age, breed, gender, distance transported, presenting complaint, length of hospitalization, and discharge status. No significant (P > .01) differences were found between treatment groups with respect to age, breed, gender, distance transported, presenting complaint, length of hospitalization, number of fecal samples collected, or discharge status. *Administration of a probiotic to hospitalized horses appeared to reduce the incidence of Salmonella shedding after 48 hours of hospitalization by approximately 65% (relative risk [RR] 0.35; 95% confidence interval [CI], 0.07-1.68).* Dosing horses with probiotics as early as possible before anticipated stressful events (e.g., transportation, surgery, antibiotic treatment), followed by several subsequent treatments, may reduce contamination of the hospital environment by Salmonella and the risk of salmonellosis outbreaks.




Now...all that being said, I found a journal article from Colorado State where it didn't really help in horses admitted to their teaching hospital and another where it didn't really help in carpet pythons. I imagine it depends mightily on the species that you are using as a probiotic. Perhaps not a magic bullet, but sure couldn't help! For instance...

*Screening of the equine intestinal microflora for potential probiotic organisms*

Equine Vet J. May 2004;36(4):351-5.
J S Weese1, M E C Anderson, A Lowe, R Penno, T M da Costa, L Button, K C Goth
1 Ontario Veterinary College, University of Guelph, Guelph, Ontario N1G 2W1, Canada.

*Abstract*

REASONS FOR PERFORMING STUDY: Probiotics have not been demonstrated to provide any beneficial health effects in horses, possibly because of improper selection of probiotic organisms. This study was designed to identify lactic acid bacteria of equine origin with predetermined beneficial properties which might make them useful as therapeutic probiotics. HYPOTHESIS: A small percentage of lactic acid bacteria that are native to the intestinal tract of horses possess properties that may be useful in the treatment and/or prevention of gastrointestinal disease in horses. METHODS: Faecal samples were collected from healthy mature horses and foals. Lactic acid bacteria were isolated and tested for the ability to grow in acid and bile environments, aerotolerance and in vitro inhibition of enteropathogens. One isolate that possessed these properties was administered orally to healthy mature horses and foals and gastrointestinal survival was assessed. RESULTS: Of the 47 tested organisms, 18 were deemed to be adequately acid- and bile-tolerant. All were aerotolerant. Four organisms markedly inhibited Salmonella spp. One isolate, Lactobacillus pentosus WE7, was subjectively superior and chosen for further study. It was also inhibitory against E. coli, moderately inhibitory against S. zooepidemicus and C. difficile and mildly inhibitory against C. perfringens. After oral administration, this isolate was recovered from the faeces of 8/9 (89%) foals and 7/8 (87.5%) mature horses. CONCLUSIONS: Lactobacillus pentosus WE7 possesses in vitro and in vivo properties that may be useful for the prevention and treatment of enteric disease in horses. POTENTIAL RELEVANCE: The beneficial in vitro and in vivo properties that L. pentosus WE7 possesses indicate that randomised, blinded, placebo-controlled efficacy studies are warranted.


----------

